

Orexio: Keeping data free and not losing control over it to corporates. - alois
http://orexio.org

======
otoburb
This seems very similar to the Locker project (<http://lockerproject.org>)

~~~
alois
Very interesting, the vision is the same, and I wasn't aware of this project!

But I'm not sure it follow the technical vision I have of building a
distributed operating system (unfortunatly I haven't detailed the technical
part), I'll look more in depth and put a comparison matrix (with unhosted.org,
pagekite.net and owncloud.com too) on the Orexio website.

Thanks a lot for pointing this!

